# Anyone here play "Retro Games"



## Bitmap 0 (Aug 26, 2012)

By "Retro Games", of course i'm talking about the old video games from the 1970's to the Late 1990's.

Yes it's a bit weird, I've never gotten into current gaming. I have a Wii but I never play it, My PS3 broke months ago, and I never touched an X-Box 360. I just cannot get into the games of today. The only games I play anymore are from the 90's or older.

Anyways, Does anybody here like to play NES, SNES, Genesis, Atari, or pretty much any other obsolete gaming console? Or is "Retro Gaming" not a portion of this furry forum.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 26, 2012)

I often go back and play Super Metroid on my Wii from time to time. I also play Super Mario Bros., Kirby's Adventure, and Star Fox 64 on my Wii from time to time as well. Most of the retro games I played were on NES, and those select few, along with my favorites from SNES and N64, are now on my Wii.

I also will go back and play the old classics, like Doom, from time to time. There are a lot of retro games I still play.


----------



## Coby (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't played em in a wile but I do like the older games I still have quite a few the last ones i remember playing is Vigilante 8 and Super Smash Bros on N64 I did play this Darkwing duck game on Genesis It was kinda fun Also Mario World for super Nintendo was alright the Mario cart game on the super always made me laugh for some reason lol


----------



## Demensa (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah man! Even though it was way before my time, I enjoy games like super mario bros. 1, 2 and 3, sonic 1, 2 and 3, Xevious, Galaga, Pac-man, Tempest, Missile Command and Centipede (Those last two are favourites of mine.)
Heck, I even had a go at Elder Scrolls: Arena, but I got bored of that quickly and never made it past Stone Keep (Or whatever the first storyline dungeon was called).

My friends and I actually had a retro gaming marathon a couple months back where we played Doom, F Zero X and Mortal Kombat.  We all sucked at the games... but it was fun anyways.

There's a lot of good games that I missed and quite a few that are still worth playing. 
I wouldn't mind some suggestions actually if you guys have any.


----------



## Vore (Aug 26, 2012)

Quake, Doom, the list goes on...


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 26, 2012)

But of course.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 26, 2012)

TMBlitzK said:


> By "Retro Games", of course i'm talking about the old video games from the 1970's to the Late 1990's.
> 
> Yes it's a bit weird, I've never gotten into current gaming. I have a Wii but I never play it, My PS3 broke months ago, and I never touched an X-Box 360. I just cannot get into the games of today. The only games I play anymore are from the 90's or older.


That's so unfortunate.
but on the subject i do play some retro games but not only retro games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2012)

All the time. That was the period when shooters were amazing! I'm always in MAME!
1942, Thunder Cross, Gradius, Darius, R-Type. And it's why I think Xbox has the best exclusives. It's always pushing out new installments to retro or retro styled shooters like the recent Akai Katana, all three Raiden Fighters games on one disc, and Raiden 4 among many others. 

What else.... Galaxy Force 2, Pro Gear (I think that came out in 2000, not sure). We got R-Type Leo, _ARMED POLICE UNIT GALLOP,_â€‹ and a few others I can't quite remember.


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, I just got done recording Kirby Superstar... XD But yeah, I absolutely love Retro Games!


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 26, 2012)

All the time. My computer is crammed full of ROMs for Nes, Snes, Master system, the works really. I love all old games!


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 26, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> All the time. That was the period when shooters were amazing! I'm always in MAME!


Pachi you seem to be a sultan on top down shooters.  Are there any very early top down shooters you would recommend?


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 26, 2012)

Dr. Mario and Pinbot are games I still play on my NES.  Occasionally I boot up a DOS game on my old laptop.


----------



## Percy (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought an NES two days ago, just for the hell of it.
Yes, I know about ROMs, and I have them, but I wanted to have the true experience.
Call it a waste of money or not, I think it was all worth it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 26, 2012)

I bust out my N64 often enough, and play old PC games as well, but usually need a little more excitement and less frustration.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Pachi you seem to be a sultan on top down shooters.  Are there any very early top down shooters you would recommend?



It depends on what you mean by early. But, I'm guessing old arcade and NES?

*Recca*-NES (a bit flickery, but managable)
*Gradius 2*-NES, PSP (Gradius Collection), MAME (Vulcan Venture for US)
*Life Force/Salamander*-NES
*R-Type 1&2*-MAME, Xbox (R-Type Dimensions), PSX (R-Types ported to PSN)
*Twinbee*-NES, 3DS eShop
*Guardian Legend*-NES


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 27, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> It depends on what you mean by early. But, I'm guessing old arcade and NES?
> 
> *Recca*-NES (a bit flickery, but managable)
> *Gradius 2*-NES, PSP (Gradius Collection), MAME (Vulcan Venture for US)
> ...



What about the old Image Fight games?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 27, 2012)

TheWildLeon said:


> What about the old Image Fight games?



That's what else I meant to put. Good ol Daedaleus! Image Fight was pretty fun. Great freakin music too.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 27, 2012)

I consider myself a "nearly-retro gamer", primarily because most of the games I play are for the PS2 and Original Xbox, although I also play a handful of PS1 games. I think the PS1 counts as "retro" in the OP's definition of the word.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 27, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> I consider myself a "nearly-retro gamer", primarily because most of the games I play are for the PS2 and Original Xbox, although I also play a handful of PS1 games. I think the PS1 counts as "retro" in the OP's definition of the word.



I consider last gen back classic. So many good Gamecube and PS2 games.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 28, 2012)

The same reason why people enjoy playing video games from the NES and SNES days is the same reason why '80s Nights are so popular at nightclubs- today's games like today's music, have lost something. I play Kirby, Mario, Zelda, and Sonic games, because rather than blowing up aliens as a space marine in yet another monochromatic gray apocalypse world, I'd rather play in a bright, pastel-colored world full of fantastic creatures and talking, walking animals. I understand that games like Gears of War and the Halo series are allegedly the cutting edge of video games but what was so wrong about hopping on enemies' heads and using the Triforce to beat Ganon. As an added bonus, many of the Furry fandom's biggest "recruiters" were actually fictional video game characters like Fox McCloud, Sonic, Brad Fang, the Battletoads, and Jazz JackRabbit- all of whom were late '80s-early '90s stars.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Aug 28, 2012)

I do. I have played SNES games for the past couple of weeks. Kirby Superstar, Earthbound, Super Mario All Stars, and Super Mario World. Aside from that, i still kept all my PS1 and PS2 games along with some GameCube games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 28, 2012)

This is the internet. A lot of people have the "Everything is bad except retro games" mentality. 

Even that aside, a lot have been rereleased enough to garner interest, or were done well enough to not come off as awkward. Like Super Mario World or King's Quest VI.


----------



## Kihari (Aug 28, 2012)

All this talk about N64 and PS in a retro gaming thread--I think I could cry. :c

But yes, I've played _Super Mario Bros._ and _Sonic 2_ and such so many times over the years I could about do it with my eyes closed. I think I need to start going back in time even further and pick up some games I've never played before, maybe some old Atari stuff or pre-Gameboy portables.


----------



## Percy (Aug 28, 2012)

Kihari said:


> But yes, I've played _Super Mario Bros._ and _Sonic 2_ and such so many times over the years I could about do it with my eyes closed. I think I need to start going back in time even further and pick up some games I've never played before, maybe some old Atari stuff or pre-Gameboy portables.



I want to buy SMB1 for the NES just to experience world -1 the way it was meant to be experienced.


----------



## Ames (Aug 28, 2012)

I still get on Broodwar Battlenet sometimes.  Fun times.

I've also got a billion SNES+MAME roms, but I'm not as into emulator gaming as I was maybe seven years ago.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, lately I've wanted to but I can't seem to find anything that interests me, any suggestions?


----------



## Fisher (Aug 29, 2012)

My friends and I recently dragged up an ancient Dell Inspiron from his basement. We stuck in a hard drive we found in his attic (It was running windows NT), a usb sound driver, and three mismatched controllers stolen/borrowed from people we know. We then proceeded to load it with every emulator and ROM from before 2000 that we could fit. Shit was awesome.

Also, the very first super smash for n64 was one of the first games we played, and I loved it (even though sadly no Falco).


----------



## Fisher (Aug 29, 2012)

Traven V said:


> Yes, lately I've wanted to but I can't seem to find anything that interests me, any suggestions?



You might want to try the Legend of Zelda series, but make sure you have a guide on hand if you plan to try the first NES one. Also the Starfox series is pretty good, except for Adventures. 

Also, on that topic, has anyone here played the unreleased Starfox 2? I managed to find a patched English translation of the beta, it was pretty great. (Full nerd mode)


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Aug 30, 2012)

I couldn't find the Starfox 2 beta ROM anywhere. Too bad because it looks pretty fun.

Doesn't it have multiplayer?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 30, 2012)

TMBlitzK said:


> I couldn't find the Starfox 2 beta ROM anywhere. Too bad because it looks pretty fun.
> 
> Doesn't it have multiplayer?



Really? I have it. Found it easy.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 30, 2012)

I still play Joust sometimes. There's just something funny about it. Though I totally hate that damn pterodactyl.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 30, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I still play Joust sometimes. There's just something funny about it. Though I totally hate that damn pterodactyl.



That game gets on my damn nerves sometimes. Only Midway game more annoying is Paperboy.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 30, 2012)

[yt]N0PXuVc9Vgk[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 30, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> PaperWIN!



Instafave. I love when people do those real life video game...videos. It's so creative usually.


----------



## Fisher (Aug 30, 2012)

TMBlitzK said:


> I couldn't find the Starfox 2 beta ROM anywhere. Too bad because it looks pretty fun.
> 
> Doesn't it have multiplayer?



You should make sure you have the patched english version. I ended up finding it on some guy's weebly site, just takes a little of the good ol' Google. And yes, it is fun.


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nah, Emulation is bad anyways. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 31, 2012)

I enjoy retro gaming, but I also think that anyone who can't find modern games that they enjoy are in the same boat as people who won't turn off the Top 100 radio and look online if they hate what they're hearing.

I'm replaying Exile/Avernum because I never finished it as a child. It's kind of long and painful, but I poured so many hours into this game growing up only to never find out how it ends.


----------

